# Anubias Nana help!! (Is it dying?)



## kennilyn (Mar 10, 2015)

Hello friends! I'm new to this forum sight and from the pat 3 days of lurking I've gained so much information!! I started my first planted tank like 5 days ago and my first plants are an Anubias Nana, and a moss ball.

I'm a little concerned about my Anubias Nana because it's known for being a super hardy plant and I feel as if my plant isn't thriving at all in my tank.

I have medium to low light that I keep on for about 7 hours in my 10 gallon tank. My pH is about 7.4-7.6 and water temp has stayed along 79-82F.

I've kept a close eye on the rizome of the plant and I feel like it's not looking really good. The leaves have very minimal browning at the very tip but no new leaves have grown either. I've also trimmed my roots about 2 days ago and I haven't seen new root growth at all. I know they can be slow growers but it's just been bothering me for a while. :-?

I purchased this plant from Petsmart because I've heard that they live and stuff.

I've attached a couple of pictures for reference, and I would love to hear a response ASAP because if it is rotting (which I hope not) I could just chop off the rotting area so it won't spread to the whole plant. 

Thanks for reading this and some advice would be really appreciated!!


----------



## JDAquatics (Jan 16, 2015)

I don't see any signs of rot, but if you are worried pull it out and put a little pressure on the rhizome. It should be firm and not soft, if any parts are mushy soft then these would need to be cut away.
But to me it looks fine, nice and green. If it has only been 5 days I would not be worried. It is a very slow grower and you are not going to notice new growth in just a few days.
Also, you said you got it from petsmart. Is this a plant that came out of a little tube? If so it will need to adjust to underwater conditions and that could also explain why there is no new growth yet.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I've had the same kind of plant in my tank for about two weeks with no signs of growth except the leaves seem to be leaning towards the light. I'm happy that it's still alive! I had some other slow growing plants that didn't start to grow until they'd been in the tank for a month. I'd just keep an eye on the health of your plant and let it adjust! Good luck!


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

The underside of the rhizome is rotting, its either the disease rhizome rot or damage from being buried or pushed into the substrate. If you have other anubias in the tank check them, if they arr healthy then just remove the one pictured and put it in a bowl with tank water and set it by the tank to share its light, monitor the plant.
If its the disease the rot will spread, the rhizome will discolor and roots will rot by the rotted rhizome areas, the rotten areas will smell and be soft enough you can scrap with your finger nail, it will also smell like garbage instead of a wet garden. The rot can progress onto the stem and make it turn brown and soft, leaves will show signs of rapid nitrate deficiency: urn yellow then brown then get holes/disintegrate. The stem may break off very easy when rotting. Sadly if it is the disease it looks to be all along the bottom of the plant so there is no saving it. Is the cut end of the rhizome brown/tan too? Or just the underside?

Hopefully tees just damage from being too close to the substrate, if so a good scrub in the sink to remove the dead bits underneath and let it sit in a bowl for a few weeks to see how it does will tell if it will make it.


----------



## TerriGtoo (Jul 2, 2013)

I don't think there's anything to worry about at this point. Anubias are VERY slow growers.Just keep an eye on it. If the rhizome becomes rotted, --brown and mushy, remove the plant from the tank and remove the rotten part with the sharpest knife you have. since you do not have any other anubias in the tank it will not spread. I would not howevr get any other anubias until you know for sure what you are dealing with.
I have several very old anubias with brown "cracks" on the stems but these are more like scars than actual rot. The brown that is apparent in your photo may be the same.


----------



## kennilyn (Mar 10, 2015)

Wow thanks for the responses you guys! I appreciate all the responses and advice for this is my first planted tank eek! :roll: But I'll keep a close eye on it. When I get out of class later in the day and feel it out. Thanks again guys!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Roots look nice and healthy; usually with rot those will brown up, too. The "feel" test is best as it's hard to tell from photos. As with any plant, terrestrial or aquatic, discoloration does not always mean rot.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I've always found anubias to be one of the slowest growing plants, especially underwater. Emersed, they do seem to have a faster growth rate, as I believe they grow this way in the wild.

You are probably going to be waiting longer than five days to see any new growth with both the leaves and the roots. As long as the rhizome feels firm, and doesn't have any foul odour, and the existing leaves aren't melting or showing any signs of deficiencies, just give your anubias time, and eventually you will be rewarded.


----------

